# Help 4 Heroes Bearwood Lakes Charity Golf Day - Monday 21st September 2020



## richart (Jan 26, 2020)

We are off again !

Our good friend Rickg arranged the first Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day in 2010, and this will be the 11th holding of the event.

The event this year is being held at the stunning *Bearwood Lakes Golf Club, near Wokingham in Berkshire on Monday 21st September. *

Bearwood Lakes is a beautiful course, opened in 1996, and designed by Martin Hawtree. It is set in rolling parkland, surrounding by as you would expect lakes! Check out the website, *www.bearwoodlakes.co.uk *and have a look at the stunning holes. The course has been improved greatly over the last few years, and has some of the best greens you will putt on all year. Beware they can be a tad fast.

You can normally only play Bearwood Lakes with a member, as it is not open to the public otherwise. They do hold a few charity event, and the normal cost per player is £169. We have managed to get a great deal at just *£85*, which includes bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of individual stableford and a two course carvery lunch. Thanks to Ian Jackson and all at Bearwood Lakes Golf Club for giving us such a good deal. This is a little more than we have paid in the past, but the course and facilities make it well worth while.

*The donation to the H4H Charity will be £25 this year, *so the total cost will be £110*. *The charity site for donations is* www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2020.  *Once you have made your £25 donation your place is secure - so get your donations in quickly 

To avoid a lot of the rush hour traffic we are going to have a *shotgun start at 9.00 a.m*. so you will need to set your alarms for early o'clock.

To speed up registration *I will be collecting the monies due to the club, £85 in two payments. £40 by the end of April and £45 by the end of July*. Please note these payments will be made to me, and not to the justgiving site. You will need to pm me for bank details. I will then settle direct with the club. Should you have to pull out after making payments, these will be refunded as long as cancellation is not within the last few days prior to the event. Donations to the charity site can not be repaid in any circumstances.

Guests are very welcome as we have up to 100 spaces. Initially it will be one guest per forumer, but if you would like to bring more drop me a pm, and I am sure I will be able to sort you out.

We are looking into arranging a game for the Sunday, details of which will be posted on a separate thread.

If you have any queries regard the day please ask on this thread, or drop me a pm.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 26, 2020)

Done


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2020)

Done for CVG  and Me...


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm in,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm in.


----------



## Dannyc (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## sev112 (Jan 26, 2020)

Done


----------



## Badger (Jan 26, 2020)

Done 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2020)

£25 deposit sent


----------



## Dando (Jan 27, 2020)

done for myself and +1


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2020)

Donated...


----------



## JamesR (Jan 27, 2020)

sorted


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Great response so far, and good to see a few old names returning, and also some new forumers.

Remember the 'donations' on the justgiving site are just that, donations. Please avoid words like deposit, payment etc in the comments. Cheers.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 27, 2020)

Done


----------



## njc1973 (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm in. I'll be looking to play a few other courses when we're down there, any suggestions (unfortunately The Berkshire, Sunningdale etc will be a bit too expensive)? We'll be staying in Wokingham.
I was looking at Sonning, East Berkshire, Camberley Heath, Caversham Heath, Mill Ride etc; any feedback on which ones are better & which to avoid would be appreciated.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 27, 2020)

njc1973 said:



			I'm in. I'll be looking to play a few other courses when we're down there, any suggestions (unfortunately The Berkshire, Sunningdale etc will be a bit too expensive)?
I was looking at Sonning, East Berkshire, Camberley Heath, Caversham Heath, Mill Ride etc; any feedback on which ones are better & which to avoid would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Camberley Heath is the stand out one of that list. East Berks short but tight. Not played Sonning nor Caversham Heath. I used to belong to Mill Ride far too many years ago and liked the course - in spite of tendency to stay damp (mainly restricted to places you shouldn't be) after serious rain. Worth holding off paying early, as owner a bit 'suspect' - plenty of details on the net about that!


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

njc1973 said:



			I'm in. I'll be looking to play a few other courses when we're down there, any suggestions (unfortunately The Berkshire, Sunningdale etc will be a bit too expensive)? We'll be staying in Wokingham.
I was looking at Sonning, East Berkshire, Camberley Heath, Caversham Heath, Mill Ride etc; any feedback on which ones are better & which to avoid would be appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Calcot Park and Reading should be on your list. Have a look at West Hill. A bit further afield but they do good twilight rates. £70 after 15.00. Better course than those above in my opinion. Woking and Worplesdon very good as well, but probably more expensive.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 27, 2020)

£100 donated for 

MendieGK + guest
JakeBarnes
James_601


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Amazing take up of places. Over 50 taken already, so if you want to play please get your donation paid asap. Seems that Bearwood Lakes is quite popular.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 27, 2020)

richart said:



			Amazing take up of places. Over 50 taken already, so if you want to play please get your donation paid asap. Seems that Bearwood Lakes is quite popular.

Click to expand...

Who'd have thought it...


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 27, 2020)

Done


----------



## apj0524 (Jan 27, 2020)

Deposit Paid


----------



## paulw4701 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi rich all done


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 27, 2020)

Donation made, seems like a good opportunity to attend my first forum meet


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Who'd have thought it...

Click to expand...

I always thought it was a bit of a goat track.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Who'd have thought it...

Click to expand...

As it’s a course you can’t play without knowing & playing with a member, the thought that some wouldn’t be able to do both this and the Scottish trip, has made some push the boat out. 

But then don’t forget, there’s always a scattering of drop outs for various reasons as we get closer.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2020)

Done Rich, thanks for all you do!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2020)

Just me I’m afraid but I’m in.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 27, 2020)

Done.

Dunlop’s packed to donate to said lakes...


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Done.

Dunlop’s packed to donate to said lakes...
		
Click to expand...

 If you sneak on the practice ground they have lovely Mizuno balls


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Just me I’m afraid but I’m in.
		
Click to expand...

 That is a shame Tony. Hope everything is ok ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2020)

richart said:



			If you sneak on the practice ground they have lovely Mizuno balls

Click to expand...

When you walk alongside the bottom of the range through the woods, there’s always a good few Mizuno balls that have made there way into the ferns, obviously when Paul was practicing 😳😜😂😂🏌️


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Fish said:



			When you walk alongside the bottom of the range through the woods, there’s always a good few Mizuno balls that have made there way into the ferns, obviously when Paul was practicing 😳😜😂😂🏌️
		
Click to expand...

Paul puts all the balls he 'borrows' back on the practice ground when playing the 10th.


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2020)

Including Golf Monthly staffers, and Battleback guys/girls we now have 62 players.

Fantastic response everyone. I will do a new thread showing all the players shortly.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 27, 2020)

Donation made, very much looking forward to it 👍


----------



## carldudley (Jan 28, 2020)

Done, looking forward to it. 
Welcome to host anyone that fancies London Scottish in Wimbledon the Sat/Sun before


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m in - donation paid! Can’t wait.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 28, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Done, looking forward to it. 
Welcome to host anyone that fancies London Scottish in Wimbledon the Sat/Sun before
		
Click to expand...

I’d prefer to play Wimbledon Common if you know anyone that can assist... 😉

Welcome to the madhouse 😁


----------



## richart (Jan 28, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Done, looking forward to it.
Welcome to host anyone that fancies London Scottish in Wimbledon the Sat/Sun before
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer. 

I will do a thread for a game on the Sunday, so perhaps you could post on there with details.
Cheers Rich.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Done, looking forward to it.
Welcome to host anyone that fancies London Scottish in Wimbledon the Sat/Sun before
		
Click to expand...

Ex WCGC member so definitely up for that. Always good to go back in the "enemy" camp. Ages since I played the course from either set of tees so definitely up for it


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 28, 2020)

Donation made for myself and Kraxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 28, 2020)

Done 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Kraxx68 (Jan 28, 2020)

Khamelion said:



			Donation made for myself and Kraxx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, appreciate you doing that, defo did not want to lose my place... soooo looking forward to another 700+mile round trip meet some great people, play some golf and raise more money...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 28, 2020)

donation made


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 28, 2020)

richart said:



			We are off again !

Our good friend Rickg arranged the first Golf Monthly Forum Help for Heroes Charity Golf Day in 2010, and this will be the 11th holding of the event.

The event this year is being held at the stunning *Bearwood Lakes Golf Club, near Wokingham in Berkshire on Monday 21st September. *

Bearwood Lakes is a beautiful course, opened in 1996, and designed by Martin Hawtree. It is set in rolling parkland, surrounding by as you would expect lakes! Check out the website, *www.bearwoodlakes.co.uk *and have a look at the stunning holes. The course has been improved greatly over the last few years, and has some of the best greens you will putt on all year. Beware they can be a tad fast.

You can normally only play Bearwood Lakes with a member, as it is not open to the public otherwise. They do hold a few charity event, and the normal cost per player is £169. We have managed to get a great deal at just *£85*, which includes bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of individual stableford and a two course carvery lunch. Thanks to Ian Jackson and all at Bearwood Lakes Golf Club for giving us such a good deal. This is a little more than we have paid in the past, but the course and facilities make it well worth while.

*The donation to the H4H Charity will be £25 this year, *so the total cost will be £110*. *The charity site for donations is* www.justgiving.com/golfmonthlyforumhfh2020.  *Once you have made your £25 donation your place is secure - so get your donations in quickly 

To avoid a lot of the rush hour traffic we are going to have a *shotgun start at 9.00 a.m*. so you will need to set your alarms for early o'clock.

To speed up registration *I will be collecting the monies due to the club, £85 in two payments. £40 by the end of April and £45 by the end of July*. Please note these payments will be made to me, and not to the justgiving site. You will need to pm me for bank details. I will then settle direct with the club. Should you have to pull out after making payments, these will be refunded as long as cancellation is not within the last few days prior to the event. Donations to the charity site can not be repaid in any circumstances.

Guests are very welcome as we have up to 100 spaces. Initially it will be one guest per forumer, but if you would like to bring more drop me a pm, and I am sure I will be able to sort you out.

We are looking into arranging a game for the Sunday, details of which will be posted on a separate thread.

If you have any queries regard the day please ask on this thread, or drop me a pm.
		
Click to expand...

Great work Richard 👌 Donation paid. Catch up soon.


----------



## wookie (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m in.


----------



## Wrighty001 (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m in Wrighty plus 1 guest, very much looking forward to it after 2 great days last year, rand ridge and hankley


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 28, 2020)

Fish said:



			When you walk alongside the bottom of the range through the woods, there’s always a good few Mizuno balls that have made there way into the ferns, obviously when Paul was practicing 😳😜😂😂🏌️
		
Click to expand...

you wil have to help me find the range Robin . Just signed up - maybe just in time!!


----------



## carldudley (Jan 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’d prefer to play Wimbledon Common if you know anyone that can assist... 😉

Welcome to the madhouse 😁
		
Click to expand...

sorry, i cant help you there, heard its a nice course though lol


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’d prefer to play Wimbledon Common if you know anyone that can assist... 😉

Welcome to the madhouse 😁
		
Click to expand...

is it a 2 shot penalty if you hit a womble?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			is it a 2 shot penalty if you hit a womble?
		
Click to expand...

That’s no way to talk about Homer 😁


----------



## carldudley (Jan 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			is it a 2 shot penalty if you hit a womble?
		
Click to expand...

Only if it's on the green, but must be played as it lies


----------



## VVega (Jan 29, 2020)

Donation made (inc +1)


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2020)

We now have 84 players, so four guaranteed places left.

I will ask Bearwood Lakes if they can squeeze a few more on, as we have a reserve list with some guests hoping to play.

If you would like to play drop me a pm BEFORE making a donation to the justgiving site.

A list of players will be posted ASAP.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2020)

Rich if possible can i reserve specs for me and duffers please, just need to square a few things before I can commit  should know in the next few days. 

Cheers stu


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich if possible can i reserve specs for me and duffers please, just need to square a few things before I can commit  should know in the next few days.

Cheers stu
		
Click to expand...

That is fine Stu. Just let me know when you can. I will not warn the club until you confirm.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 31, 2020)

@richart can I have one the spare places please, my Uncle, (ex RN) would like to play.

will sort the deposit out at the weekend


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2020)

full_throttle said:



@richart can I have one the spare places please, my Uncle, (ex RN) would like to play.

will sort the deposit out at the weekend
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 1, 2020)

Just to confirm can forum members +1 still go to this or is it waiting list ?


----------



## richart (Feb 1, 2020)

Trojan615 said:



			Just to confirm can forum members +1 still go to this or is it waiting list ?
		
Click to expand...

We have a waiting list, please see the ‘list of players’ thread. I am giving priority to forumers over guests at the moment.

I will drop you a pm.


----------



## Trojan615 (Feb 1, 2020)

Donated 💥🤛🏻🇬🇧


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 21, 2020)

Just a shame this new work on two big lakes on 1 and 18 commences a few weeks after H4H event!


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Just a shame this new work on two big lakes on 1 and 18 commences a few weeks after H4H event!
View attachment 29235
View attachment 29235

Click to expand...

what sort of idiot would hit their balls in there anyway?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			what sort of idiot would hit their balls in there anyway?
		
Click to expand...


Well, not when there's plenty of trees to hit into 😉


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Well, not when there's plenty of trees to hit into 😉
		
Click to expand...

exactly!


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2020)

The proposed lake in front of the 1st tee worries me most.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

richart said:



			The proposed lake in front of the 1st tee worries me most.

Click to expand...

For your first or second shot? 😂🤣


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			For your first or second shot? 😂🤣
		
Click to expand...

 Another one to tee off on the 13th.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2020)

richart said:



 Another one to tee off on the 13th.

Click to expand...

Looks simple - top the tee shot in the water then walk straight to the 14th


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

richart said:



 Another one to tee off on the 13th.

Click to expand...

Ice cool under pressure, it'll be a breeze for a quality player like you. Idiots like me however will need a large stock of balls for the round


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2020)

richart said:



			The proposed lake in front of the 1st tee worries me most.

Click to expand...

Which one, the one on the right for your girly fade 😳😜😂😂🏌️


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Which one, the one on the right for your girly fade 😳😜😂😂🏌️
		
Click to expand...

So easy to confuse power with girly.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Which one, the one on the right for your girly fade 😳😜😂😂🏌️
		
Click to expand...

I've heard it's the opposite of a baby draw 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			I've heard it's the opposite of a baby draw 🤣
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Looks simple - top the tee shot in the water then walk straight to the 14th
		
Click to expand...

Should improve pace of place of play. Group blobs the hole and moves on


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 22, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			Just a shame this new work on two big lakes on 1 and 18 commences a few weeks after H4H event!
		
Click to expand...

So we're getting an invite for 2021 then... will be interesting to see those 2 holes when the works are complete


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 24, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			So we're getting an invite for 2021 then... will be interesting to see those 2 holes when the works are complete 

Click to expand...

just give us a nudge from May!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Feb 24, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			just give us a nudge from May! 

Click to expand...

Will be a big bump never mind nudge


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2020)

I have set up a new bank account to collect monies due to Bearwood Lakes. *£40* is due by the end of *April* with the balance of *£45* due by the end of *July*. You can of course pay all in one go if that suits. Pm me for bank details.

Just to confirm, if you have to pull out before the day, and can give at least a weeks notice I will be able to refund all payments made to me. Refunds for shorter notice will be dependent on the golf club, and refunds can not be guaranteed. Donations to the charity site can not be repaid, but will be gratefully received !

All bank payments to me will be acknowledged by pm, and I will also update the players list with payments made.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 26, 2020)

Feel free not to pay though so I can squeeze in a space!


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Feel free not to pay though so I can squeeze in a space! 

Click to expand...

Still a few to pay, so you could be in luck !

I have asked for 100 places from Bearwood Lakes so fingers crossed I can move some of the reserves up shortly.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 27, 2020)

25 fourballs? There are 4 par 5's that can accommodate 2 groups on each tee, where will the other 3 groups slot in without slowing down play?

Asking for a friend.......


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2020)

DaveR said:



			25 fourballs? There are 4 par 5's that can accommodate 2 groups on each tee, where will the other 3 groups slot in without slowing down play?

Asking for a friend.......
		
Click to expand...

There are some long par 4’s which follow each other so no problem. We got 104 round West Hill without problems, and that only has two par 5’s. Spacing of the par 3’s is just as important, so let you friend know he will be fine.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 27, 2020)

richart said:



			There are some long par 4’s which follow each other so no problem. We got 104 round West Hill without problems, and that only has two par 5’s. Spacing of the par 3’s is just as important, so let you friend know he will be fine.

Click to expand...

No such thing as long par 4's with the distances that forummers hit the ball 😂


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2020)

DaveR said:



			No such thing as long par 4's with the distances that forummers hit the ball 😂
		
Click to expand...

Based it on how far your hit it, I mean your friend.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 2, 2020)

richart said:



			There are some long par 4’s which follow each other so no problem. We got 104 round West Hill without problems, and that only has two par 5’s. Spacing of the par 3’s is just as important, so let you friend know he will be fine.

Click to expand...

Rich - we always use 8, 12 and 3 if necessary (par 3s - and 12 and 3 follow par 5s) for shotguns and tend to avoid 14 and 15 due to distance away. I don't think it will make much difference to the overall time of the day.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2020)

richart said:



			I have set up a new bank account to collect monies due to Bearwood Lakes. *£40* is due by the end of *April* with the balance of *£45* due by the end of *July*. You can of course pay all in one go if that suits. Pm me for bank details.

Just to confirm, if you have to pull out before the day, and can give at least a weeks notice I will be able to refund all payments made to me. Refunds for shorter notice will be dependent on the golf club, and refunds can not be guaranteed. Donations to the charity site can not be repaid, but will be gratefully received !

All bank payments to me will be acknowledged by pm, and I will also update the players list with payments made.
		
Click to expand...

I have had quite a few payments which I will post up shortly. You should have received a pm acknowledging your payment, except those made in the last day or so. If you have paid and haven't heard from me let me know by pm. With the numbers involved it is getting a tad confusing.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2020)

richart said:



			I have had quite a few payments which I will post up shortly. You should have received a pm acknowledging your payment, except those made in the last day or so. If you have paid and haven't heard from me let me know by pm. With the numbers involved it is getting a tad confusing.

Click to expand...

Where’s the info regarding this specific account, also, what’s the update on those who haven’t paid the initial payment and reserves moving up.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Where’s the info regarding this specific account, also, what’s the update on those who haven’t paid the initial payment and reserves moving up.
		
Click to expand...

As per previous post, you need to pm me for bank details.

I will update those that haven't paid donation shortly, but concentrating on new spaces at the moment. I have been a tad busy so patience appreciated


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Rich

Full payment made today at 18.23


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			Where’s the info regarding this specific account, also, what’s the update on those who haven’t paid the initial payment and reserves moving up.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin - you're obviously desperate for me to play!! 😉😂😂


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Cheers Robin - you're obviously desperate for me to play!! 😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I’ve asked to play behind you so I can pick up your stray Pro V’s 😜


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve asked to play behind you so I can pick up your stray Pro V’s 😜
		
Click to expand...

Do your balls still have YOTF on them?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			I’ve asked to play behind you so I can pick up your stray Pro V’s 😜
		
Click to expand...

But I don't hook the ball left........!!! 😉😂😂


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2020)

PieMan said:



			But I don't hook the ball left........!!! 😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Baby draw ?


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2020)

PieMan said:



			But I don't hook the ball left........!!! 😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

 No, you have a girly fade 🏌️‍♀️😜


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			No, you have a girly fade 🏌️‍♀️😜
		
Click to expand...

Power fade.......😉😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Fish said:



			No, you have a girly fade 🏌️‍♀️😜
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were directionally challenged and hit it big left and big right with gay abandon


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Fish is on route to the home of the best greens in the area to back load you Hommie. squeal hommie squeal.
		
Click to expand...

May feel a H4H bet coming on


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			May feel a H4H bet coming on
		
Click to expand...

You’ll be feeling more than a bet when Fishy gets you on his hook 🤭

#Prayforhomer


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			You’ll be feeling more than a bet when Fishy gets you on his hook 🤭

#Prayforhomer
		
Click to expand...

He's a minnow. Get him in the pub and he won't even remember his own name


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the payments for the golf and food. I have updated the list of players with payments made. Any queries please pm me.

I need *£40* to be paid to me, please pm for my bank details, by the *30th April. *You can of course pay the full amount if you so wish.

The balance of *£45 *will be due by the end of July.

Keep them coming.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2020)

Best send me the account details Rich...


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Thanks for all the payments for the golf and food. I have updated the list of players with payments made. Any queries please pm me.

I need *£40* to be paid to me, please pm for my bank details, by the *30th April. *You can of course pay the full amount if you so wish.

The balance of *£45 *will be due by the end of July.

Keep them coming.

Click to expand...

Can you send me the bank details, please


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Best send me the account details Rich...

Click to expand...

pm sent.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Can you send me the bank details, please
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 9, 2020)

richart said:



			Pm sent.

Click to expand...

Thanks - I didn't fancy missing another H4Hs


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He's a minnow. Get him in the pub and he won't even remember his own name
		
Click to expand...

hmm, how did I miss these exchanges, it’s a myth that fish have no memory, gay abandonment hey 😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			hmm, how did I miss these exchanges, it’s a myth that fish have no memory, gay abandonment hey 😳
		
Click to expand...

hmm, how did I miss these exchanges, it’s a myth that gay fish have no memory, abandonment hey 😳 Fixed that.

Lets get it on fella £20 on the best points tally on the day. Loser pays


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			hmm, how did I miss these exchanges, it’s a myth that gay fish have no memory, abandonment hey 😳 Fixed that.

Lets get it on fella £20 on the best points tally on the day. Loser pays
		
Click to expand...

No problem, the easiest bet I’ve ever taken on, it’s not the bragging rights that’s the highlight in this challenge, it’s the humiliation & ridicule for the loser, which will come from all corners of the forum, and it won’t be me on the wrong end of it 😏

Challenge accepted 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			No problem, the easiest bet I’ve ever taken on, it’s not the bragging rights that’s the highlight in this challenge, it’s the humiliation & ridicule for the loser, which will come from all corners of the forum, and it won’t be me on the wrong end of it 😏

Challenge accepted 👍
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Play well on the day fella and may the best man win


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. Play well on the day fella and may the best gay man win
		
Click to expand...

😳


----------



## Dando (Mar 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good man. Play well on the day fella and may the best man win
		
Click to expand...

I cant believe you have just assumed Fish's gender!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			No problem, the easiest bet I’ve ever taken on, it’s not the bragging rights that’s the highlight in this challenge, it’s the humiliation & ridicule for the loser, which will come from all corners of the forum, and it won’t be me on the wrong end of it 😏

Challenge accepted 👍
		
Click to expand...

You two should play together to ensure the mind games are in play....


----------



## PieMan (Mar 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You two should play together to ensure the mind games are in play....
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Cam.

I think you should be the 3rd member seeing as you suggested it. 😉


----------



## Crow (Mar 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			You two should play together to ensure the mind games are in play....
		
Click to expand...

Great idea, reduces the chance of any of us having to play with either of them.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Good idea Cam.

I think you should be the 3rd member seeing as you suggested it. 😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m not there this year.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 11, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I’m not there this year.
		
Click to expand...

Only in a playing capacity! There'll be a special auction beforehand on whether your caddying services will be used by Fish or Homer.........!!! 😉😂😂


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 15, 2020)

Afternoon Rich, paid my other £45.00 now, thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2020)

PieMan said:



			Only in a playing capacity! There'll be a special auction beforehand on whether your caddying services will be used by Fish or Homer.........!!! 😉😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Save your cash. Fish can have him.


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 11, 2020)

So just me from Geordie land this year, Dave (Khamelion is giving it a miss this year) I've booked a camping site this year, £35 per night, what a steal and its 10-15mins from Bearwood. California Chalet and Touring Park, bit of glamping - #staysafe everyone and see you all there


----------



## PNWokingham (May 11, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			So just me from Geordie land this year, Dave (Khamelion is giving it a miss this year) I've booked a camping site this year, £35 per night, what a steal and its 10-15mins from Bearwood. California Chalet and Touring Park, bit of glamping - #staysafe everyone and see you all there 

Click to expand...

excellent - nice place a greta dogging location!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (May 11, 2020)

PNWokingham said:



			excellent - nice place a greta dogging location!! 

Click to expand...

I look forward to hearing of your experiences then


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2020)

Kraxx68 said:



			California Chalet and Touring Park, bit of gimping - 

Click to expand...

😳

😜😂


----------



## Papas1982 (May 17, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			hmm, how did I miss these exchanges, it’s a myth that gay fish have no memory, abandonment hey 😳 Fixed that.

Lets get it on fella £2000 on the best points tally on the day. Loser pays
		
Click to expand...

@Fish 
@HomerJSimpson 
there ya go guys.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



@Fish
@HomerJSimpson
there ya go guys.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it originally said £20. 

I'm up for that... £20 a head on best score on the day. Should be a breeze for him as it's YOTF


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2020)

Just a bump for this thread, confirming dates !


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2020)

My little tribute to H4H founder Rickg


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 21, 2020)

The least said about my golf the better, 

thanks to Bearwood Lakes for hosting, the staff for their service, the greenstaff for the condition of the course and of course my playing partners for the day SimonsMH, Homer and Dickon Bowden.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 21, 2020)

Absolutely fantastic day. A real shame we couldn't properly socialise but considering everything that's going on, to even get this to happen was amazing. 

The course was in incredible condition, I was in awe of everything.

An absolute pleasure to play with Michael from Battle Back, Guy @Midnight and John @Troymcclure.

Big shout out to @richart and everyone else involved and all the staff at Bearwood.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks to @richart and everyone else behind the scenes who organises this year after year.
Course was stunning, weather lovely and great company with @Traminator and @drive4show today.

Tip my hat to @Papas1982 as well who organised the warmup round yesterday at Sonning. Had never heard of it before, but showed to be a great track with the longest par 4s Ive ever played and the greens so quick I barely dared to hit the ball once on them. Great company there as well, and very nice to meet @full_throttle and @Simonsmh for the first time.

Cannot wait for next years course to be revealed! Hope we raised a lot of money as well for the heroes!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2020)

Just home from a weird H4H day...
Circumstances dictated it but it was still strange..
Thanks to Jon, Paul and Col for the banter - the least said about the golf the better although Paul and I gave the scores a modicum of respectability but not much.
Organisation seemed pretty seamless from signing in to food after so thanks to Bearwood for that.
Downsides..?
I thought the fairways were a bit shaggy and.....

Jeez it was slow.
Best part of 5 hours to get round, frankly, isn't fun.
Thankfully it was a nice day but it would have been an absolute slog if there had been any rain.
We need to do something about the pace of play
Just my tuppence worth.....

But, overall, Thanks to Rich again for the undoubtedly hard efforts Vicky puts in to make the day


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Just home from a weird H4H day...
Circumstances dictated it but it was still strange..
Thanks to Jon, Paul and Col for the banter - the least said about the golf the better although Paul and I gave the scores a modicum of respectability but not much.
Organisation seemed pretty seamless from signing in to food after so thanks to Bearwood for that.
Downsides..?
I thought the fairways were a bit shaggy and.....

Jeez it was slow.
Best part of 5 hours to get round, frankly, isn't fun.
Thankfully it was a nice day but it would have been an absolute slog if there had been any rain.
We need to do something about the pace of play
Just my tuppence worth.....

But, overall, Thanks to Rich again for the undoubtedly hard efforts Vicky puts in to make the day
		
Click to expand...


Never have understood how no one on the forum is ever slow but almost every forum meet is. One of them cant be true


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			Never have understood how no one on the forum is ever slow but almost every forum meet is. One of them cant be true 

Click to expand...

Most on here lie through their teeth about pace of play 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Captainron (Sep 21, 2020)

What was the result of the forum heavyweight clash between @Fish and @HomerJSimpson 

Did the gritty practicer or the baby drawer take the spoils?


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Most on here lie through their teeth about pace of play 🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

We need to have them named, shamed and banned from future meets


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

A brilliant day again. Thanks to everyone that had some assistance in setting the whole day up and to everyone from Bearwood Lakes for making the day run smoothly. It was slow but at least it was sunny and warm. As for my golf, it started with some early promise and petered out into a pile of smelling manure. Got a feeling I'll be coughing up £20 to Fish and H4H as I'm sure he'll have beaten my score. As always, had an enjoyable group to play in and some nice golf on display from the others. Can't wait for the next one already


----------



## Imurg (Sep 21, 2020)

Captainron said:



			What was the result of the forum heavyweight clash between @Fish and @HomerJSimpson 

Did the gritty practicer or the baby drawer take the spoils?
		
Click to expand...

I hear the Fishy one had to leave early due to a medical ish issue....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 21, 2020)

Bearwood as usual was in superb condition , immaculate greens , fairways lovely , great round

Cheers Rich for sorting it all out , such a shame you cooldnt make it , my guests will be back next year.

The staff at Bearwood were outstanding- food great ( managed to eat it this time ) and cheers once again for the volunteers.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I hear the Fishy one had to leave early due to a medical ish issue....
		
Click to expand...

He went 2 down to homer and crapped himself 😣😣😣


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 21, 2020)

HFH happens once a year to support a fantastic charity meet and greet old and new friends,get to play an unbelievable course and the whiners will always whine.
Beautiful course beautiful day 41/2 hours of great company and some good golf to boot.
Got this place kills me at times


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 21, 2020)

Great day today in the company of Sandy, Craig and Slasher. Really couldn't have wished for a better group to be in. My golf was great in places, crap in others. Started the day with a regulation par down the 10th, first hole I've played in 15 months! Also parred the 1st. Was doing quite well until Slasher said "your one under handicap on this nine"..... 1 more point out of the closing four holes followed 🤔🤔🤔
Thanks to Richard and Vicky for all the organisation. You were sadly missed guys xxxxx


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 21, 2020)

Really enjoyed today. Nice to meet and play with @Blue in Munich and @Patster1969, and to play with @Fish for a few holes. Sadly he wasn't feeling to good and had to depart soon after we started the back (front) 9. The course was very nice, really enjoyed it, the golf was quite enjoyable for a change too. Thanks to Rich for organising and to Bearwood for looking after us. Look forward to the next one. 

Here's a few pics from our round


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFaFfkylExzZTnTjyMhgwcDWqVtga1jMoG2yJg0/


----------



## PieMan (Sep 21, 2020)

A great day, played at a brilliant, quality venue. 

The course was in great condition - couldn't fault it, and the staff were excellent.

As ever superbly organised, just a shame Rich and Vicky weren't able to be there.

Thanks to Jon, Ian and Colin for their company - very enjoyable. 

The only downside was the pace of play, but to end on a positive - LiverpoolPhil now has 3 people who actually want to play with him at a Forum meet........... 😉 😂 😂


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 21, 2020)

I will say that whilst our round was just under 5 hours I would have happily spent another 2 or 3 on that course, beautiful weather, gorgeous scenery, playing golf, why the rush?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2020)

Great company, crap golf. 

Nuff said 😂


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I will say that whilst our round was just under 5 hours I would have happily spent another 2 or 3 on that course, beautiful weather, gorgeous scenery, playing golf, why the rush?
		
Click to expand...

Herein lies the problem.........


----------



## Dando (Sep 21, 2020)

Just back from a great day at lovely course
My golf was good In places, especially my 3 wood off the tee and average on others.
Thanks to all who managed to get today done given the circumstances and to paperboy for making up out four ball
My 2 guest thoroughly enjoyed it and have already asked about next years event.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 21, 2020)

Another great course played courtesy of the forum. Thiught the back 9 was certainly the more picturesque. Although I really liked 8 and 9.

I must agree that it was hard work at times.
After a few holes I realised unfortunately we would be waiting on every tee and just accepted it. 

It's not ideal but with 100 people on the course, especially one they're not used too, some people are bound to have bad rounds and that'll then impact on everyone.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 21, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Herein lies the problem.........
		
Click to expand...

Not really. As a 4 ball we played ready golf, we barely had to wait for the group in front, maybe on 2 occasions and we never held up the group behind once. 

That was a course that I'm very unlikely to ever play again and as I said, I could have spent 6 hours on there and wouldn't have grumbled once.


----------



## TheDiablo (Sep 21, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			HFH happens once a year to support a fantastic charity meet and greet old and new friends,get to play an unbelievable course and the whiners will always whine.
Beautiful course beautiful day 41/2 hours of great company and some good golf to boot.
Got this place kills me at times
		
Click to expand...

Great morning Tony, some good golf in the group, shame about the putting or one of us might have threatened!

I'll let you know how I get on with the bunker tip 😉

Sounds as if we got lucky with pace, round in 4hr20 and only waited on the final shot after the first group out ran into the back of the field. With looking for balls here and there, walks between holes and 4 visitors I think that pace was fine.

The group behind us hadn't even got to the 8th tee by the time we were back in the car park though. 😱 Can't have been much fun being stuck behind 🐌

Massive thanks to all involved in making that day the best possible. Loved the course, absolutely pristine condition and some great holes.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 21, 2020)

I really liked Bearwood Lakes, everything by them I thought was top notch from arrival to leaving. The course was stunning and the whole set up, in a Covid world, worked really well. I'd happily play there any day.

I hope Mike Chapman is ok as he struggled in the last few holes and was picked up on the 18th tee. A really nice day with Mike, Andy and Paddyc. I was personally pretty content with my game as it has been a struggle for some while and the club I bought from Ethan and picked up from the pro shop performed really well, and the driver behaved ok too.

Thanks to Richart and Vicky for their efforts and I for one am very disappointed that they couldn't be there on the day. It was great though to meet so many old friends .


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 21, 2020)

Pretty sure we were just over the 4 hour mark. We certainly didn't really have to wait for long, on any significant instances.  I dont believe the group behind us were waiting much either. We did slow a bit after about 6 holes due to a few wild balls in the bundu, but We jumped on it and I think we finished a hole ahead at the end. 

I totally get what Dean is saying though. It was glorious weather on a course that I am also unlike to ever play again, you should be able to enjoy it as a day out. I would have gone round again just for the pleasure.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 21, 2020)

Just a quick note to all those moaning about pace of play - *you do remember why we are there don’t you?* Help for Heroes? Think about the people we are raising money for, the struggles they and their families have faced, the sacrifice they have given now and in the future and stop moaning about spending 5 hours on a gloriously sunny day with great company. Give it a rest, thank the organisers and if you don’t like don’t come next year.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 21, 2020)

Back home  after Another great day raising a few quid for a worthy cause. The course was in great condition and superb staff too.

Had a great round with @Twire and @paulw4702 a very enjoyable day despite my golf being rubbish, drank way too much the night before AGAIN🤦

Well done to everyone involved in making the day, it was a Sterling effort. Already looking forward to next years 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Midnight (Sep 21, 2020)

Well what can I say, cracking course, got to play with people I hadn't played with before, so thank you DEANOMK, Michael from battle back and Troymcclure, I really enjoyed their company and had a cracking laugh all the way round. 

Bearwood is amazing what a fantastic course, I enjoyed every moment of my round, didn't even think about pace of play as was soaking in the surroundings and enjoying myself, all my group picked up when they couldn't score, I even picked up when I could score due to miscounting 😂😂. 

Thank you to Rich and your young lady for sorting this out, only downside was you both weren't there so I didn't get my cuddle. 
Thanks to all the staff at Bearwood from the girl who was in the car park with a big smile on her face to the lady in the half way hut who had to go back 3 or 4 times as we kept changing our order. 

Hopefully we have raised a decent amount for the cause we all believe in. I may be the odd one out but I don't really care about slow play on a day when we are raising money for a cracking cause. 

Look forward to next year 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 21, 2020)

Another fantastic day out for the forum H4H meet, a smooth and well organised day. 

Yes the pace was slow, but on a day like today I dont think it mattered. Thanks to Radbourne, Piece and Mashley for the company, as always a mixture of good and bad golf on a forum meet but the chat flowed.


----------



## Piece (Sep 21, 2020)

Great to see all these forumers showing up to raise money for a charity that really needs our help. 👍

Many thanks to Richard and helpers for fantastic organisation. 👏. We just turned up and play 🤪

Bearwood were very welcoming and so organised, with lovely food. 👍

Pace of play moan? On a charity day?! 🤔🥺

Cheers to my PPs (SteveW36, Rad, Mash) for a relaxed round 👌


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 21, 2020)

Same post every year and long may it continue:

Great course
Great company 
Great  to raise £ for a superb charity.

Obviously not the same due to Covid, but all involved did their best considering. 

I loved Bearwood Lakes, what a track! Richard has his work cut out  to beat  it in 2021...


----------



## paddyc (Sep 21, 2020)

Super couple of days of on two excellent  tracks 
Thanks to Dave for organising  yesterday Sonning definitely  worth another visit. Thanks to Mark and Mike for the company .
Today first time at Bearwood and the whole set up is first class, course, service, food, would  certainly  like to go back there.
Thanks to playing partners Andy,Mike and Chris D.
I hope your feeling ok Mike and got home ok 
Lastly thanks to Rich for organising, top job as usual.sorry you couldn't  be there.
.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2020)

njrose51 said:



			Just a quick note to all those moaning about pace of play - *you do remember why we are there don’t you?* Help for Heroes? Think about the people we are raising money for, the struggles they and their families have faced, the sacrifice they have given now and in the future and stop moaning about spending 5 hours on a gloriously sunny day with great company. Give it a rest, thank the organisers and if you don’t like don’t come next year.
		
Click to expand...

Top post Nick. 

Must admit some of the comments have really made me think twice about organising a day next year. It seems we are having complaints made about groups that had Battleback guys playing in them. Perhaps some forumers would like to google BattleBack, and realise how lucky they are to be on a course with these guys.

We usually have a shotgun start which normally is quicker than a two tee one. Obviously we were restricted this year by Covid 19, but must admit I thought some forumers would be more generous with their comments on a day that was not just about them, but also raising money for such a good cause. 

Rich


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 21, 2020)

Finally home after a fantastic two days on great courses. Thanks to Sam & Nick for their company today and Steve enjoyed himself.

Great organisation as always special thanks to @richart for all his hard work over the last few months.

Hope we managed to raise a decent amount in different and difficult circumstances. As someone who has clients that benefit from the money raised a heart felt thanks to all those who contributed to a cracking day.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 21, 2020)

Thanks to Bearwood Lakes for hosting and looking after us so well - all the staff should be commended.

Was great to spend a few hours with Sawtooth, Cake and Andy and enjoy the beautiful surroundings on such a glorious day.

Hope we will have raised a decent amount for H4H, albeit not as much last year.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 21, 2020)

Well that was my 11th meet another 616 miles (this time without my old mucker, Khamelion) guessing that's ni-on 7k and worth every drop of petrol and hours in a car, but this time just to play 1 game!! but what a game to play, worth every mile & 10hrs+ of driving

Bearwood Lakes has made me smile again and managed a half decent round to boot - was helped in big parts thanks to my great partners on the day, ANOTHERDOUBLE (Chris), FAIRWAY(PHIL), (NICK) UPJOHN GUEST - absolute perfect day with those and of the course was in great condition, 1st proper greens I've seen in a while... Every hole... wow factor...

Missed the usual meet and piss take, sorry greet, but these are strange times. Good to see a few of you there though and look forward to next year! even if I'm on me own again, and hopefully under better circumstance...   

H4H is dear to my heart and family who all served in the forces bar myself... Their unending sacrifices are the reason why we do this, and I hope to be doing this awesome H4H Charity Day for another 7k miles and more..

Thanks to all the team at Bearwood and for given up their day for us (and their members), Cheers Rich for organising today, believe we all missed you.. but I won't do a poll ha ha

Take care all, C U next year (Big Man Hugs)

Stu


----------



## Crow (Sep 21, 2020)

Another great H4H meet!
Big thanks to Vicky and Richart, the two ladies whose names I don't know who efficiently ran the reception and card handling, and to everybody else involved in organising.

Bearwood Lakes lived up to the billing with some spectacular holes, and I made sure I only went in the water when a donation was needed.
The staff were first rate and very welcoming and I've just realised that I didn't leave a tip, if there's a way I can do this retrospectively please let me know.

A shame that Covid cast a shadow over the usual socialising, auction and raffle money raising but still a day to remember and hopefully a tidy sum has been achieved.

Thanks to my playing partners; Ser Shankalot (what a fraud, I hit three or four more shanks than he did  ), guest Martin Bates, and Phil the Fragger, a picture below of these fine fellows.


----------



## Traminator (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 21, 2020)

What a lovely day albeit under the Covid cloud. 
A truly great course, so pretty and so challenging, the staff there were fantastic, so helpful and smiling, the food was very good

Rich a really good choice indeed.

For those complaining about slow play, have a word with yourselves,

Great to play with Nick (Crow) again, love his vintage woods , proper works of art.
Good to meet Sur Shankalot ( Arup) and his guest Martin, we all played some great stuff, but probably slightly more of the below average stuff. 

Love to play the course again, that’s the highest praise I can give

Hopefully a goodly amount raised and I hope we can do it again next year without Covid


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Top post Nick. 

Must admit some of the comments have really made me think twice about organising a day next year. It seems we are having complaints made about groups that had Battleback guys playing in them. Perhaps some forumers would like to google BattleBack, and realise how lucky they are to be on a course with these guys.

We usually have a shotgun start which normally is quicker than a two tee one. Obviously we were restricted this year by Covid 19, but must admit I thought some forumers would be more generous with their comments on a day that was not just about them, but also raising money for such a good cause.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Rich,

Simple answer is - ignore the bleating. You and your wife have put significant amounts of *your own time* to make this bigger and better each year and the quality of the courses we play is always superb. If those that can't accept the pace of play, especially from the Battleback guys, and have generally griped don't like it, don't take their money next year. I am sure there will be plenty waiting to fill their spots who will enjoy the day, the company, and not give two jots how long it takes to play. 

Given everything you've had to deal with, and then not being able to be there today as well, I think you and your wife should be immensely proud of just how good a day it has been today. Hopefully in 2021 we'll be back to a semblance or normality and you'll take pride enough in the fact 99% of us appreciate all the efforts that go into the day to take up the baton next year and make it another memorable occasion


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 21, 2020)

I’d like to send a further shout out to @Cake and his sponsor sign. It sure did make me giggle. Unfortunately I cannot help you, but I hope you’ll find something soon!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rich,

Simple answer is - ignore the bleating. You and your wife have put significant amounts of *your own time* to make this bigger and better each year and the quality of the courses we play is always superb. If those that can't accept the pace of play, especially from the Battleback guys, and have generally griped don't like it, don't take their money next year. I am sure there will be plenty waiting to fill their spots who will enjoy the day, the company, and not give two jots how long it takes to play.

Given everything you've had to deal with, and then not being able to be there today as well, I think you and your wife should be immensely proud of just how good a day it has been today. Hopefully in 2021 we'll be back to a semblance or normality and you'll take pride enough in the fact 99% of us appreciate all the efforts that go into the day to take up the baton next year and make it another memorable occasion
		
Click to expand...

All the comments that I've read have suggested that the BB guys weren't the cause of any slow play.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 21, 2020)

Some great write ups from some great friends and newbies. The course looks amazing... wish I was there. 

More importantly, what a great course, well supported as usual. The golf was secondary.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 21, 2020)

Old Skier said:



			Finally home after a fantastic two days on great courses. Thanks to Sam & Nick for their company today and Steve enjoyed himself.

Great organisation as always special thanks to @richart for all his hard work over the last few months.

Hope we managed to raise a decent amount in different and difficult circumstances. As someone who has clients that benefit from the money raised a heart felt thanks to all those who contributed to a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

Great to meet you Steve and Sam! Thanks for being such great company


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Sep 21, 2020)

Forum noobie here, as well as a H4H virgin.
I just wanted to add my 2c that what a great day we had. Fantastic fun, meet new people and give something back in a year that has been tough for everyone.

My many thanks to:


Rich and all his helpers who must have spent untold hours organizing today, and yet who always seemed very gracious, responsive and cheerful. 
The entire Bearwood team who ensured the course, the welcome and the hospitality were first class.
Our playing partners Fragger and Crow for warmly welcoming a forum noobie and his guest into the fold.
The Weather Gods for arranging a glorious end of summer day.
And as for the Golfing gods...well as usual, they giveth and they taketh away...
And finally thanks for the folks who today was all about remembering.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 21, 2020)

richart said:



			Top post Nick. 

Must admit some of the comments have really made me think twice about organising a day next year. It seems we are having complaints made about groups that had Battleback guys playing in them. Perhaps some forumers would like to google BattleBack, and realise how lucky they are to be on a course with these guys.

We usually have a shotgun start which normally is quicker than a two tee one. Obviously we were restricted this year by Covid 19, but must admit I thought some forumers would be more generous with their comments on a day that was not just about them, but also raising money for such a good cause.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Rich you and everyone connected to the day did H4H and Rick proud! I’m sure there are others on the forum that would Gladly help out with next years event without giving it a second thought and I’m one of them. As people have said - ignore the negative and focus on what was achieved today!!!


----------



## Cake (Sep 21, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			I’d like to send a further shout out to @Cake and his sponsor sign. It sure did make me giggle. Unfortunately I cannot help you, but I hope you’ll find something soon!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - glad it entertained, as I thought it would be a quirky way to get in front of 100 potential employers.  To be clear, my redundancy was voluntary, as I wanted out and the package was OK, so things are not as bad as it perhaps sounded in my message.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2020)

Cake said:



			Thanks - glad it entertained, as I thought it would be a quirky way to get in front of 100 potential employers.  To be clear, my redundancy was voluntary, as I wanted out and the package was OK, so things are not as bad as it perhaps sounded in my message.
		
Click to expand...

Still think Gizza job would have worked better.


----------



## richart (Sep 21, 2020)

I will post the results shortly, but chasing up two cards, with eight scores on. At the moment it is very close with the top ten scores just a point apart. There will be a lot of countback checking, and just to confirm the back nine is as on the Bearwood Lakes card, and not the back nine holes you played today.


----------



## 94tegsi (Sep 21, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bearwood as usual was in superb condition , immaculate greens , fairways lovely , great round only spoilt by having to wait on every hole for the group in front who lost a hole very early. It was going to be a long day when we walked off the 1st green to hear the tee shots on the 2nd tee !! How it took tens to tee off I’ll never know , and then it’s 3 mins to search for a ball not 5 or just keep going.
We nearly lost it at the 9th when we saw two guys finished and walking to the next tee only to see one walk back to a bush and then start to play the hole !!!! Really poor and it nearly ruined the day for my guests - thankfully the coirse and the weather saved the day.

Cheers Rich for sorting it all out , such a shame you cooldnt make it , my guests will be back next year. Maybe it’s potentially time to make it a team event and then people pick up quickly?!

The staff at Bearwood were outstanding- food great ( managed to eat it this time ) and cheers once again for the volunteers.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you were offered to play through and waved us away.
There were a couple of holes where there were some struggles from members of the group but other than one hole we were always on the same hole as the group in front. 

I hope Paul from BB doesn’t come on here and have to read this. He was absolutely top company and despite some struggles with the course I believe loved the day.

Great course, great day. Thanks Rich and everyone involved.

Martin


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 21, 2020)

What a great day as usual well done to all the organizers and a big thank you to bearwood lakes the course was in excellent condition and the service from all your staff was top notch and to all you that complain about this and that remember we are raising money for those that sacrifice there lives for us so wind your necks in and enjoy yourselves


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 22, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rich,

Simple answer is - ignore the bleating. You and your wife have put significant amounts of *your own time* to make this bigger and better each year and the quality of the courses we play is always superb. If those that can't accept the pace of play, especially from the Battleback guys, and have generally griped don't like it, don't take their money next year. I am sure there will be plenty waiting to fill their spots who will enjoy the day, the company, and not give two jots how long it takes to play.

Given everything you've had to deal with, and then not being able to be there today as well, I think you and your wife should be immensely proud of just how good a day it has been today. Hopefully in 2021 we'll be back to a semblance or normality and you'll take pride enough in the fact 99% of us appreciate all the efforts that go into the day to take up the baton next year and make it another memorable occasion
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulw4701 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Top post Nick. 

Must admit some of the comments have really made me think twice about organising a day next year. It seems we are having complaints made about groups that had Battleback guys playing in them. Perhaps some forumers would like to google BattleBack, and realise how lucky they are to be on a course with these guys.

We usually have a shotgun start which normally is quicker than a two tee one. Obviously we were restricted this year by Covid 19, but must admit I thought some forumers would be more generous with their comments on a day that was not just about them, but also raising money for such a good cause.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Rich just remember the ones that moan and complain dont get to play next year theres plenty who just enjoy the day to raise lots of money for our military boys and girls who sacrifice themselves for us great day


----------



## Wrighty001 (Sep 22, 2020)

After finishing work at 4am and arriving at the local Hilton at 5am, not even having just 4/5 hours sleep was going to spoil today. Big thank you to Rich, his wife the staff at bearwood and today’s helpers. Only my second event and would be gutted if it was my last. Keep up the good work. My guest had an amazing day and finally got to place a course that had previously been off limits to them. Final note I thought golf was a game to be enjoyed and wasn’t a race. 4/5 hours on a course like that isn’t that bad, 6 and half hours at La Mar in France that’s a slow round. 👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bearwood as usual was in superb condition , immaculate greens , fairways lovely , great round only spoilt by having to wait on every hole for the group in front who lost a hole very early. It was going to be a long day when we walked off the 1st green to hear the tee shots on the 2nd tee !! How it took tens to tee off I’ll never know , and then it’s 3 mins to search for a ball not 5 or just keep going.
We nearly lost it at the 9th when we saw two guys finished and walking to the next tee only to see one walk back to a bush and then start to play the hole !!!! Really poor and it nearly ruined the day for my guests - thankfully the coirse and the weather saved the day.
Cheers Rich for sorting it all out , such a shame you cooldnt make it , my guests will be back next year. *Maybe it’s potentially time to make it a team event and then people pick up quickly?!*
The staff at Bearwood were outstanding- food great ( managed to eat it this time ) and cheers once again for the volunteers.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, the saddest comment I've read on here for a long time.
You've got loads of guys on here who travelled miles to support a great cause, and to remember a forum member who was effectively a "legend".
Yet you want to dash round a beautiful course as quickly as possible? Why??????
I hate slow play. But yesterday was a one off as far as I was concerned. A chance to play a superb course that I personally can't afford to play very often. In glorious weather, with 3 great friends, sharing a laugh and joke. Do you know what? The golf kind of took a back seat.
Yes, we were held up now and again. Yes, it got frustrating at times. But to deny others the chance to enjoy their day??? 
Shame on you Phil.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2020)

I was in the 10.30 group, the starter gave us the pre round talk and we were invited to tee off, I was first to play on the (1st) tee and the group in front (imurgs) were on the 1st green (par 4) as I hit my tee shot. We then eventually got to 18 where we tee'd off and Imurgs group were on the green - so, no distance was lost at all and we didnt wait hardly at all to play and I dont remember keeping the group behind waiting either.

There were quite long walks between greens and tees and I think that it was optimistic to expect 90% of a field, playing 4 balls, on a strange course in hot weather to get round in 4 hours 10 minutes - anyway, however long it took I loved the whole of it 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)

Guys let’s not descend into another slow play thread, let’s celebrate the fabulous day, remember what we were there for and thank all the people that made it happen
👍


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

What a couple of days golf!

I wasn’t expecting that much from Sonning but was really impressed with the course. I think the Top100 would call it a “hidden gem”! 

I rocked up at 13:45 for my 13:50 tee time and my golf suffered for it and I didn’t really get going until the back 9 - not having some time on the putting green cost me dearly. I eventually got the pace of the greens and played some really good golf on the back 9. That put me in a good frame of mind for the main event.

Thanks to @Papas1982 for organising.

Bearwood has been on my hitlist for a while so I was excited to finally get to play it. I stayed over on Sunday night in Wokingham with a few others, I was fairly sensible and called it a night around midnight but still felt rough Monday morning😬

The whole set up at Bearwood was fantastic and more than met expectations, and I now have my eye on the 4ball auction lot so I can go back and play again.

The combination of the weather, amazing course and probably some of the best golf I have played this year on a course I didn’t know made for a great day.

Thanks to @full_throttle & @HomerJSimpson for the company. And thanks to all involved in organising and laying on another great day.... bring on next year!

I think @richart mentioned he had another corker of a course and would be announcing on the day?? Care to share yet @richart ??


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			I don't think anyone talking about the pace of play is forgetting Rick, the charity or any of the hard-work that goes in to making this such a great day and nobody would want to detract from any of that.

I have played Bearwood a number of times now, every round was 3.30 to 4 hours max, yesterday we were a whisker from 5 hours.
We waited on nearly every shot, starting from the 2nd tee, take nothing away from the day but that is frustrating.

The starter was very clear, 4 hours is adequate for a 4 ball stableford, we took 25% more time.

We also have a responsibility to Bearwood, we didn't have the course for the whole day and subsequently members went out after us, who would have then also been delayed.
If we had all got around in 4.5 hours I don't think anyone could complain, you expect days like this, new course to many, mix of handicaps etc to take a bit longer but not an hour longer than the staff of the course actually advice.

Staff at Bearwood are always exemplary, fairways and greens superb, always enjoy the course. Superb day, great to see everyone in difficult circumstances and to echo thanks to Rich, Vicky, Slash, Zara and everyone else who made the day possible.
		
Click to expand...

Good post Jon


----------



## Patster1969 (Sep 22, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Really enjoyed today. Nice to meet and play with @Blue in Munich and @Patster1969, and to play with @Fish for a few holes. Sadly he wasn't feeling to good and had to depart soon after we started the back (front) 9. The course was very nice, really enjoyed it, the golf was quite enjoyable for a change too. Thanks to Rich for organising and to Bearwood for looking after us. Look forward to the next one.

Here's a few pics from our round


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFaFfkylExzZTnTjyMhgwcDWqVtga1jMoG2yJg0/


Click to expand...

Very much enjoyed the company of you (@need_my_wedge), Rich (@Blue in Munich) & Rob (@Fish), Brian - much appreciated.
Had a great day as well - front 9 for us was not good from me, back 9 was a vast improvement.
Bearwood staff were excellent & the course was in great condition (although some of the first cut was very 'grabby' and quickly found out my tentative/non-confident chipping technique around the greens - I need to hit more greens).
Lastly @richart, thanks to you & your wife for organising this worthwhile event on an annual basis - I need to throw a few quid your way for par 3 penalties (as I had no coinage with me), is it best to just go back onto the Just Giving site and pay these through there?


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 22, 2020)

Simonsmh said:



			I think @richart mentioned he had another corker of a course and would be announcing on the day?? Care to share yet @richart ??
		
Click to expand...

OOh, interesting. Is there a date yey Rich? Only ask as I'm starting a new job next week so I could use the old 'pre booked holiday' for it


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			I don't think anyone talking about the pace of play is forgetting Rick, the charity or any of the hard-work that goes in to making this such a great day and nobody would want to detract from any of that.

I have played Bearwood a number of times now, every round was 3.30 to 4 hours max, yesterday we were a whisker from 5 hours.
We waited on nearly every shot, starting from the 2nd tee, take nothing away from the day but that is frustrating.

The starter was very clear, 4 hours is adequate for a 4 ball stableford, we took 25% more time.

We also have a responsibility to Bearwood, we didn't have the course for the whole day and subsequently members went out after us, who would have then also been delayed.
If we had all got around in 4.5 hours I don't think anyone could complain, you expect days like this, new course to many, mix of handicaps etc to take a bit longer but not an hour longer than the staff of the course actually advice.

Staff at Bearwood are always exemplary, fairways and greens superb, always enjoy the course. Superb day, great to see everyone in difficult circumstances and to echo thanks to Rich, Vicky, Slash, Zara and everyone else who made the day possible.
		
Click to expand...

I have played many a charity day at Bearwood Lakes, and never been round in less than 4.5 hours. It is a long course, some decent walks between tees, and on a hot day most will stop at the halfway hut.

The golf monthly forum is effectively a society, with a lot of players not a member of a golf club. A lot of high handicappers. Every society day I have played has been much slower than a normal club competition.  Good golfers generally play faster than not so good, unless thay are pros of course ! ! If I could hit it down the middle, on the green in two and two putt I would be a lot quicker going round. Unfortunately I spend a lot of time scrabbling around searching for balls in the rough, skulling chips across greens, and three putting.

Regarding members getting out to play, this is one of the reasons we play on a Monday if possible. A quiet day for most clubs, and are there many members that would want to follow any society with 100 players ? I would give it a wide berth, and tee off much later. In all the years I have been helping organise the day I have never had a club complain about the pace of play to me. Some of the clubs even give us the whole day, and close the course for members until well after we have finished to avoid possible problems.

I take on board what you say Jon, but I am surprised anyone would think the pace of play for a society would be any different for a two tee start, and also that there is anything that could be done about it. If anyone had their day ruined I strongly recommend they don't play next year, as it is unlikely to be much different.  I also think accusing certain groups on an open forum is wrong, and will only lead to arguments. I thought the forum was an online club where we try and stick together.

Personally don't think a charity thread is the place for a slow play discussion, and I hope this will be the end of it. The longer is goes on the less likely I am to bother next year, and no, I don't have any club arranged for next year Simon.


----------



## Twire (Sep 22, 2020)

The annual H4H day is always a highlight in my golfing calendar. This didn't disappoint, from arrival to departure the day was fantastic. I was up and back in a day this year after playing in a mixed open at St Enodoc on the Sunday. (Not quite the mileage of Kraxx, only a 320 mile round trip for me). Feeling a little jaded, I soon perked up with the banter of my partners for the day @paulw4702 @Stuart_C @Duffers. The golf was mixed, but not too embarrassing. The course was fabulous, as was the weather, if you can't enjoy yourself out there on a day like that, you need to give your head a little wobble.

A big thanks to Rich, Vicky and the team of volunteers, we all appreciate how hard you work to pull this off. It's a shame you couldn't be there to share the day with us, you were missed.

Thanks to Bearwood Lakes and it's members for giving us the opportunity to play this wonderful course, and all the Bearwood staff, you were first class.

Until next time,

Cheers


----------



## JamesR (Sep 22, 2020)

Well, it looks like I missed another top notch H4Hs; a cracking course, great weather and the usual good humour. Just a shame about the Covid restrictions!
Well done Rich and Co for your organisational skills, everyone for raising some cash for a good cause, and hopefully you'll be doing another next year, and I'll be fit and well enough to join you (just got to get rid of this damned appendix somehow )

Until the next time...


----------



## Wrighty001 (Sep 22, 2020)

Have I missed it? Do we know what was the winning score or what’s leading if cards are missing?


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2020)

Wrighty001 said:



			Have I missed it? Do we know what was the winning score or what’s leading if cards are missing?
		
Click to expand...

@Fish was running away with it until his dinner started running....


----------



## Captainron (Sep 22, 2020)

Get to the result Homer. Did you thrash Fish like a naughty schoolboy??


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

Captainron said:



@Fish was running away with it until his dinner started running....
		
Click to expand...

It looks like Fishy has gone underwater with the shame of being beat by the far superior HomerJ. I seen homer going the bar and when he pulled his wallet out Fish fell out on the floor.

@HomerJSimpson  I hope you buy a nice ornament with the winnings of a fish and sit it proudly on the mantle piece knowing you've had him in your back pocket. 😉

You can dine out on this for at least another 10yrs🤭🤭


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			It looks like Fishy has gone underwater with the shame of being beat by the far superior HomerJ. I seen homer going the bar and when he pulled his wallet out Fish fell out on the floor.

@HomerJSimpson  I hope you buy a nice ornament with the winnings of a fish and sit it proudly on the mantle piece knowing you've had him in your back pocket. 😉

You can dine out on this for at least another 10yrs🤭🤭
		
Click to expand...

I doubt Martin will see it as a scalp with me having to retire after 12 holes. 

I think trap 2 at Bearwood has been condemned and a layby up the M40 has been closed with Hazchem treatment being used all around it 😳


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			I think trap 2 at Bearwood has been condemned
		
Click to expand...

I wondered what the noise was....
I thought it was a 777 misfiring as it climbed out of Heathrow.
Your poor arse
😳😳😳😳😳


----------



## JamesR (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			I doubt Martin will see it as a scalp with me having to retire after 12 holes.

I think *trap* 2 at Bearwood has been condemned and a layby up the M40 has been closed with Hazchem treatment being used all around it 😳
		
Click to expand...

Hope that isn’t a Sand *Trap* 😱


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 22, 2020)

sounds like it was a good curry on Sunday evening


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Hope that isn’t a Sand *Trap* 😱
		
Click to expand...

Pebbledash?


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			sounds like it was a good curry on Sunday evening
		
Click to expand...

Didn’t have one.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			I doubt Martin will see it as a scalp with me having to retire after 12 holes. 

I think trap 2 at Bearwood has been condemned and a layby up the M40 has been closed with Hazchem treatment being used all around it 😳
		
Click to expand...

A win is a win Fishy old boy😂😂


----------



## JamesR (Sep 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Pebbledash?
		
Click to expand...

I was actually imagining someone having to ask for a free drop in a bunker, and being denied 🤮


----------



## Wrighty001 (Sep 22, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			sounds like it was a good curry on Sunday evening
		
Click to expand...

Blame papas anyway! 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I was actually imagining someone having to ask for a free drop in a bunker, and being denied 🤮
		
Click to expand...

Animal droppings or a scrape 😂😂😂


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 22, 2020)

This was the 11th year of H4H so Richard states in the opening thread. Can somone list the courses it has been played at? I think I can name 9 but can't remember the others? I have Blackmoor, North Hants, Bearwood Lakes, West Hill x 2, Tandridge. Camberley Hill, Tandridge. Liphook

Anyone?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			This was the 11th year of H4H so Richard states in the opening thread. Can somone list the courses it has been played at? I think I can name 9 but can't remember the others? I have Blackmoor, North Hants, Bearwood Lakes, West Hill x 2, Tandridge. Camberley Hill, Tandridge. Liphook

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I think I've read somewhere that it's been played at Hankley Common as well.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			This was the 11th year of H4H so Richard states in the opening thread. Can somone list the courses it has been played at? I think I can name 9 but can't remember the others? I have Blackmoor, North Hants, Bearwood Lakes, West Hill x 2, Tandridge. Camberley Hill, Tandridge. Liphook

Anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Luton Hoo X 2, Blackmoor, West Hill, North Hants, West Hill, Camberley Heath, Hankley Common, Liphook, Tandridge and Bearwood Lakes in that order.


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 22, 2020)

The 1st year at Luton Hoo had about 20 players and it then took off from there.
Each year just got better and the events became a regular on the calendar. 
I hope everyone had a great day and the monies raised are enough.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Luton Hoo X 2, Blackmoor, West Hill, North Hants, West Hill, Camberley Heath, Hankley Common, Liphook, Tandridge and Bearwood Lakes in that order.

Click to expand...

Maybe time to venture further north to tempt a few more northern lads down perhaps? The southerners may need to apply for passports (blue ones) to go beyond Watford but I'm sure they would be prepared for a big adventure


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Maybe time to venture further north to tempt a few more northern lads down perhaps? The southerners may need to apply for passports (blue ones) to go beyond Watford but I'm sure they would be prepared for a big adventure 

Click to expand...

Not really an option as all my helpers, auctioneer, GM etc are based down South. If someone up North wanted to take over I would be more than happy though.

Glyn Tours are always providing plenty of golfing opportunities for Northerners !


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			The 1st year at Luton Hoo had about 20 players and it then took off from there.
Each year just got better and the events became a regular on the calendar.
I hope everyone had a great day and the monies raised are enough.
		
Click to expand...

I first got involved at Blackmoor when they gave us the course for free. Huge turnout of forumers that year, and ever since.

Record number of players was 103 at West Hill the first time but yesterday was not far off with 99. Don't think we have had less than 80 since the early Luton Hoo days. 

Rick was so pleased to see the numbers rocket from the first event. The day is still tinged with sadness four years on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Not really an option as all my helpers, auctioneer, GM etc are based down South. If someone up North wanted to take over I would be more than happy though.

Glyn Tours are always providing plenty of golfing opportunities for Northerners !

Click to expand...

Fully understand what you are saying Rich but H4H is a very different beast to a forum tour. The forum supports charity events very well and it would be great if a few more from up north could be tempted down. It doesn't need to go that far up the country, I'm sure somewhere between Londonville and Brum would do the trick and be more easily accessible to all?


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fully understand what you are saying Rich but H4H is a very different beast to a forum tour. The forum supports charity events very well and it would be great if a few more from up north could be tempted down. It doesn't need to go that far up the country, I'm sure somewhere between Londonville and Brum would do the trick and be more easily accessible to all?
		
Click to expand...

If someone wants to organise it Gordon, they are very welcome to move it further North. Not a problem with me.

Must admit having been stuck in quarantine for two weeks, and not being able to play yesterday, I don't have a great enthusiasm to arrange next years event at the moment.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			If someone wants to organise it Gordon, they are very welcome to move it further North. Not a problem with me.

Must admit having been stuck in quarantine for two weeks, and not being able to play yesterday, I don't have a great enthusiasm to arrange next years event at the moment.

Click to expand...

As I'm planning to retire soon I would be happy to take on the role of your right hand man but H4H without you at the helm wouldn't be the real deal.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 22, 2020)

Currently, its a proven formulae. As much as I'd have liked to see it further north, when I was playing, why change it? If the numbers drop off, consider moving it but not before, IMHO.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			If someone wants to organise it Gordon, they are very welcome to move it further North. Not a problem with me.

Must admit having been stuck in quarantine for two weeks, and not being able to play yesterday, I don't have a great enthusiasm to arrange next years event at the moment.

Click to expand...

Suck it up and sort it out you knob!! 
I remember 3 years ago I had to pull out of the old farts at the last minute because some selfish cow at work decided to take the same weekend off. Okay I sobbed for a few days, and the cat had an indent on it's jacksie that took nearly a week to disappear, but I dusted myself down and got on with the following years event. 
Nobody does H4H like you do.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			As I'm planning to retire soon I would be happy to take on the role of your right hand man but H4H without you at the helm wouldn't be the real deal.
		
Click to expand...

I have a right hand women that does most of the hard work , but you would be very welcome to come on board in any capacity.This year we lost Glyn and Cameron off the team. Think I might be difficult to work with !

I do have an idea for a course and have put out feelers, so watch this space.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Suck it up and sort it out you knob!!
I remember 3 years ago I had to pull out of the old farts at the last minute because some selfish cow at work decided to take the same weekend off. Okay I sobbed for a few days, and the cat had an indent on it's jacksie that took nearly a week to disappear, but I dusted myself down and got on with the following years event.
Nobody does H4H like you do.
		
Click to expand...

Yes dad.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



*I have a right hand women* that does most of the hard work , but you would be very welcome to come on board in any capacity.This year we lost Glyn and Cameron off the team. Think I might be difficult to work with !

I do have an idea for a course and have put out feelers, so watch this space.

Click to expand...

And Gordon's hugs just wouldn't be the same...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And Gordon's hugs just wouldn't be the same... 

Click to expand...

But then he could involve the lovely Louise 😁😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			But then he could involve the lovely Louise 😁😁
		
Click to expand...

Fair point well presented old timer, you're not as daft as you look!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fair point well presented old timer, you're not as daft as you look! 

Click to expand...

Time to go to Specsavers again...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fair point well presented old timer, you're not as daft as you look! 

Click to expand...

Oh, I probably am.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Time to go to Specsavers again...

Click to expand...

What, you don't think he looks that daft...


----------



## chrisd (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, you don't think he looks that daft... 

Click to expand...

Poll?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What, you don't think he looks that daft... 

Click to expand...

On a windy day there's a definite Mad Professor vibe going on......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Fully understand what you are saying Rich but H4H is a very different beast to a forum tour. The forum supports charity events very well and it would be great if a few more from up north could be tempted down. It doesn't need to go that far up the country, I'm sure somewhere between Londonville and Brum would do the trick and be more easily accessible to all?
		
Click to expand...

Disagree Gordon.

The North West lads have/will travel south, just because its past Birmingham doesnt make a difference.

Theres plenty of quality courses dotted around the south we havent played and probably wont get another chance to play in at a really good rate with grub thrown in .I can only speak for me and Duffers but we prefer to play different tracks and  enjoy coming down  for the beers andwill continue to do so if dates suit. 

I prefer a course I've not played before but I can't think of one I've played in the H4H day that I wouldnt play again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2020)

So far every one I have played ( West Hill first time ) has been superbly attended , every other year the NW boys make the trip down and they appear to enjoy it being at the top courses around Surrey/Hants etc.

People have travelled from all over the country to attend and don’t think there has been one course that has been a disappointment- Glyn does his trips that are mainly up North but being in the south helps it keep a number of factors , it’s also great to see some golfing friends that you haven’t seen for a year or maybe even longer 

Makes dealing with the course easier for Rich , the  GM staff are all in the area to help , the Battleback golfers are all based around south west london mainly and Rich army of helpers behind the scenes who along with Rich really make it all work. 

It also helps when other step in to help arrange a game before or even after to make the trip worth while for us all . It’s a formula that works well both on the day and behind the scenes and it’s just a shame Covid disturbed it this year as it wasn’t the same without Rich and Vicky there and it wouldn’t be H4H without them both. I’m already looking forward to next year and will always be doing whatever I can to help it be a day that we will all remember


----------



## Lilyhawk (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			I have a right hand women that does most of the hard work , but you would be very welcome to come on board in any capacity.This year we lost Glyn and Cameron off the team. Think I might be difficult to work with !

I do have an idea for a course and have put out feelers, so watch this space.

Click to expand...

For losing interest in organising it for next year, it’s impressing that you’ve already put out feelers for next years track... 😉

If help is needed, I’m sure there’s plenty of us who’d be happy to chip in in any way we can. When/if that day comes - please ask!


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			For losing interest in organising it for next year, it’s impressing that you’ve already put out feelers for next years track... 😉

If help is needed, I’m sure there’s plenty of us who’d be happy to chip in in any way we can. When/if that day comes - please ask!
		
Click to expand...

Feelers go out well in advance Jakob. Can't leave thses things to the last minute. Soon as I get back playing I will be fine.


----------



## VVega (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			I will post the results shortly, but chasing up two cards, with eight scores on. At the moment it is very close with the top ten scores just a point apart. There will be a lot of countback checking, and just to confirm the back nine is as on the Bearwood Lakes card, and not the back nine holes you played today.

Click to expand...

It was a fantastic day, thank you to everyone who made it happen!
Are the results going to be posted on this thread? One of my guests did not too bad and is eager to find out how far he was from the top


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Luton Hoo X 2, Blackmoor, West Hill, North Hants, West Hill, Camberley Heath, Hankley Common, Liphook, Tandridge and Bearwood Lakes in that order.

Click to expand...

How could I miss Hankley off the list, stupid boy!

I always thought Blackmoor was the first Year, did not realise it had been going before then. How many have played all of them, not many I bet?!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Feelers go out well in advance Jakob. Can't leave thses things to the last minute. Soon as I get back playing I will be fine.

Click to expand...

Am happy to try and sort a round before/after again next year Rich. 

Any other way I can help, just say. Only working 14 shifts a month has its perks


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 22, 2020)

No worries if people are happy to keep it in the south, just thought it might be nice to tempt some of the Scots etc to make the trip down.


----------



## Simonsmh (Sep 22, 2020)

Same here. Would be happy to help if needed. Been a long time lurker here for years and make the odd post but never really got properly stuck in. 

My circumstances have changed and I’m playing a lot more golf and have a lot of time which is a commodity that was previously in short supply.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

VVega said:



			It was a fantastic day, thank you to everyone who made it happen!
Are the results going to be posted on this thread? One of my guests did not too bad and is eager to find out how far he was from the top 

Click to expand...

Yes they will be posted tonight on here. As a teaser 36 points was the winning score, but also fourth place !


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Am happy to try and sort a round before/after again next year Rich.

Any other way I can help, just say. Only working 14 shifts a month has its perks 

Click to expand...

Big thanks for sorting out the game at Sonning Dave. I last played there 43 years ago. Don't suppose it has changed much. Definitely put you down for sorting another game next year, after your sterling efforts this.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

drive4show said:



			No worries if people are happy to keep it in the south, just thought it might be nice to tempt some of the Scots etc to make the trip down.
		
Click to expand...

Hey hold on a minute I think we draw the line at Northumberland You just sneaked in by moving down South.

We have had Scots play in the past.


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2020)

Swingalot said:



			How could I miss Hankley off the list, stupid boy!

I always thought Blackmoor was the first Year, did not realise it had been going before then. How many have played all of them, not many I bet?!
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor was my first, but we don’t talk about it 😏


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Blackmoor was my first, but we don’t talk about it 😏
		
Click to expand...

Was that the one where your backside didn’t explode? 😳🤭


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Blackmoor was my first, but we don’t talk about it 😏
		
Click to expand...

Well...we don't....


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 22, 2020)

Don’t know what’s slower, the round of golf yesterday or the results being posted 😂😂😂

Jokes, we were last group yesterday and it really wasn’t that bad at all. No complaints from my group.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

*SCORES*

*FORUMERS*

*1ST PLACE                             DEANOMK                          36 POINTS (19 BACK 9)*



2ND PLACE                            SIMONSMH                        36 POINTS (18 BACK 9)



3RD PLACE                            LILYHAWK                           36 POINTS (17 BACK 9)



4TH PLACE                            NEEDMYWEDGE               36 POINTS (14 BACK 9)



5TH PLACE                            *TRAMINATOR                    35 POINTS (19 BACK 9)    BEST GROSS SCORE 73*



6TH PLACE                            LIVERPOOLPHIL                35 POINTS (18 BACK 9)



7TH PLACE                            SWINGER                            35 POINTS (16 BACK 9)



8TH PLACE                            PAULW4701                       35 POINTS (13 BACK 9)



9th PLACE                             THEDIABLO                         34 POINTS (19 BACK 9)



10TH PLACE                          POKERJOKE                         34 POINTS (16 BACK 9)



*GUESTS*



*1ST PLACE                             AL PRYKE                             36 POINTS*



2ND PLACE                            DARREN BEHAN                35 POINTS (19 BACK 9)



3RD PLACE                            ANDREW BARTON           35 POINTS (15 BACK 9)



Finally tracked down all the scores. How hard was it to put a card in a box ?

Well done To DeanoMK for being this years winner, and winning the GoKart Challenger trophy. Just missing out were Simonsmh, Lilyhawk and Needmywedge on count back. Nice to see a couple of new names in the prizes, and Lilyhawks as usual.

Traminator was a convincing winner of the scratch prize, for his one over par round of 73, and Al Pryke, Liverpoolphil's guest won the guest prize.

I have not shown all the scores to save embarrassment to quite a few stalwarts !


----------



## Midnight (Sep 22, 2020)

Well played DeanoMK, we thought you were in with a chance 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

Well played DeanoMK 👍

The only scores that now matter are @HomerJSimpson and @Fish  😂😂


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



*SCORES*

*FORUMERS*

*1ST PLACE                             DEANOMK                          36 POINTS (19 BACK 9)*



2ND PLACE                            SIMONSMH                        36 POINTS (18 BACK 9)



3RD PLACE                            LILYHAWK                           36 POINTS (17 BACK 9)



4TH PLACE                            NEEDMYWEDGE               36 POINTS (14 BACK 9)



5TH PLACE                            *TRAMINATOR                    35 POINTS (19 BACK 9)    BEST GROSS SCORE 73*



6TH PLACE                            LIVERPOOLPHIL                35 POINTS (18 BACK 9)



7TH PLACE                            SWINGER                            35 POINTS (16 BACK 9)



8TH PLACE                            PAULW4701                       35 POINTS (13 BACK 9)



9th PLACE                             THEDIABLO                         34 POINTS (19 BACK 9)



10TH PLACE                          POKERJOKE                         34 POINTS (16 BACK 9)



*GUESTS*



*1ST PLACE                             AL PRYKE                             36 POINTS*



2ND PLACE                            DARREN BEHAN                35 POINTS (19 BACK 9)



3RD PLACE                            ANDREW BARTON           35 POINTS (15 BACK 9)



Finally tracked down all the scores. How hard was it to put a card in a box ?

Well done To DeanoMK for being this years winner, and winning the GoKart Challenger trophy. Just missing out were Simonsmh, Lilyhawk and Needmywedge on count back. Nice to see a couple of new names in the prizes, and Lilyhawks as usual.

Traminator was a convincing winner of the scratch prize, for his one over par round of 73, and Al Pryke, Liverpoolphil's guest won the guest prize.

I have not shown all the scores to save embarrassment to quite a few stalwarts !
		
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh! I'm over the moon with that. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you 😎


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

Loved every minute of H4H day at Bearwood Lakes. What a fabulous venue & wonderful staff who looked after us all day. Well done as ever to @richart & Vicky for arranging the whole event. Your efforts are massively appreciated by us golfers & of course the people who we’re all supporting through Help for Heroes Charity(s). 
Shout out to my playing partners Ash, Steve & Matt. Some decent golf in between the 4-5 putts, duffed chips & ball finding but great fun on a top course & perfect green complexes. 
Wasn’t bothered about pace of play as too busy taking photos from the tee box, fairway & greens. 
Hope the sum’s raised weren’t overly affected by the strange & surreal aspects of the day. 
Looking forward to a more normal event next year.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Well played DeanoMK 👍

The only scores that now matter are @HomerJSimpson and @Fish  😂😂
		
Click to expand...

 Homer got 26 points and Fish didn't.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Wasn’t bothered about pace of play as too busy taking photos from the tee box, fairway & greens.
		
Click to expand...

Now we know who was holding everyone up.


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Fish said:



			Blackmoor was my first, but we don’t talk about it 😏
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember it.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Now we know who was holding everyone up.

Click to expand...

🤔 Moi? 📷😂


----------



## Traminator (Sep 22, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Don’t know what’s slower, the round of golf yesterday or the results being posted 😂😂😂

Jokes, we were last group yesterday and it really wasn’t that bad at all. No complaints from my group.
		
Click to expand...

That's cos you had the quickest group on the course in front of you 😜😜

We thought we were hitting it well off the tee until we kept seeing your ball landing 30 yards further up the fairway 😅, impressive 👍


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			🤔 Moi? 📷😂
	View attachment 32482
View attachment 32483
View attachment 32484
View attachment 32485

Click to expand...

 Vicky showed me your photos, but she could have warned me about that close up. Course does look lovely, but I am not jealous of you all at all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2020)

richart said:



			Homer got 26 points and Fish didn't.

Click to expand...

Congratulations Homer, I cant wait for the next installment of 3offthetee, I wanna read a full  blow by blow account of the day. 😂😂


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2020)

richart said:



			Homer got 26 points and Fish didn't.

Click to expand...

Well done Martin, unfortunately I was unable to put up a fight. 

I’ll pay into the JG site when I’m home tonight


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Well done Martin, unfortunately I was unable to put up a fight. 

I’ll pay into the JG site when I’m home tonight
		
Click to expand...

Well done Fishy old boy 👍


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			That's cos you had the quickest group on the course in front of you 😜😜

We thought we were hitting it well off the tee until we kept seeing your ball landing 30 yards further up the fairway 😅, impressive 👍
		
Click to expand...

Haha I played well. Hit hybrid off most tees too. Definitely a course that suited my eye 
2 bad holes cost me (6&7) 😡


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 23, 2020)

Once again Rich and his team came up with the goods.
A fantastic course in amazing condition and probably the most welcoming ladies your likely to come across.
I arrived at 7.20 and spent 10 minutes at the gate talking to a Greenkeeper who was just a pleasure to talk to.
Greeted in the car park by Sarah Jane who gave me enough sanitizer for all my four ball.
Coffee,bap and off to get my rake.
Down the range and just hit everything nice so was feeling ok.
Watch Kraxx and his group tee off then met mine Swingalot (our 3rd time in 4 years together,Diablo and Blakey and off we went.
Straight down the middle with the drive.
Unfortunately Simon(Blakey ) struggled, being a nomad and not playing much he had a tough day.
Is Swingalot a nomad lol always a pleasure playing a round with Rubert such a gentleman.
Diablo (Mat) a very solid 15 handicap and single figures is definitely not out of the question.
34 points for Mat and a costly 3 putt from 2ft.
I don’t think I’ve ever hit my driver and irons better ever,so many fairways and greens in reg,however 7x3 putts all inside 30ft absolutely destroyed what could have been.
Very nice food and 2 puddings fulfilled my day.
Thanks Rich always a pleasure never a chore.


----------



## Troymcclure (Sep 23, 2020)

What a day, what a Club!! Well done Rich.

I reckon I interacted with 9 Bearwood employees in total (or were the check-in ladies part of Rich’s Team?) and everyone gave the impression that it was a pleasure to serve us. The only exception being the halfway hut lady but only because we befuddled her with our constant order changes 

Course stunning. DeanoMK (well done mate!!!) and Midnight were an absolute pleasure to play golf with and as for Michael Swain, our 4th player representing Battle Back, wow!! What an absolute honour to spend time with you on a golf course. Adjectives abound but I’ll go with humbling and inspiring. A double amputee, recipient of an MBE for his fundraising efforts, and he could smack a golf ball a lot further than me.

Offers of help with bunker raking and difficult lies etc. were declined with good grace and it was soon obvious, not required. Offered to buy him a momento from the pro shop afterwards and he replied a pint in the bar would do. Legend.

Guys like Michael are why you do it Rich. Hope you feel re-energized once you’re back hitting balls.


----------



## richart (Oct 12, 2020)

*Quick summary of the day*

We raised *£8442.50 *including gift aid for Help For Heroes. Our running total is a tad under *£140,000* which is a stunning figure. I think RickG would be very proud of the amount raised, and also that so many forumers have met up, played some golf, and had a good laugh on and off the course, the Rick way.

Considering the circumstances this years figure is a fantastic total, and a big personal thank you to all those that contributed. Without the usual support from GM, and not being able to have the usual money raising events on the day, like raffles, auction, Footjoy challenge etc, we were always going to be well down on previous years. We were very fortunate that Bearwood Lakes Golf Club could cater for 99 golfers, providing a stunning course and also some decent food (so I heard !) Very few clubs could have allowed such numbers in these Covid 19 times.

The GoKart Challenger trophy was won by DeanoMK on count back from Simonsmh, with Lilyhawk third also on count back. Traminator won the best gross prize, and the Liverpoolphil's mate, Al Pryke won the guest prize.

Liverpoolphil was awarded the RickG Memorial trophy, for his great support over many years. He does a lot behind the scenes that no one notices, and treating Rick and myself to a game at Royal Liverpool with Mike Harris had no influence on his award. 

Apologies that Vicky and I couldn't be with you all this year, but quarantine rules are there to be obeyed, and everyones safety was ultimately the most important thing.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Dando (Oct 12, 2020)

richart said:



*Quick summary of the day*

We raised *£8442.50 *including gift aid for Help For Heroes. Our running total is a tad under *£140,000* which is a stunning figure. I think RickG would be very proud of the amount raised, and also that so many forumers have met up, played some golf, and had a good laugh on and off the course, the Rick way.

Considering the circumstances this years figure is a fantastic total, and a big personal thank you to all those that contributed. Without the usual support from GM, and not being able to have the usual money raising events on the day, like raffles, auction, Footjoy challenge etc, we were always going to be well down on previous years. We were very fortunate that Bearwood Lakes Golf Club could cater for 99 golfers, providing a stunning course and also some decent food (so I heard !) Very few clubs could have allowed such numbers in these Covid 19 times.

The GoKart Challenger trophy was won by DeanoMK on count back from Simonsmh, with Lilyhawk third also on count back. Traminator won the best gross prize, and the Liverpoolphil's mate, Al Pryke won the guest prize.

Liverpoolphil was awarded the RickG Memorial trophy, for his great support over many years. He does a lot behind the scenes that no one notices, and treating Rick and myself to a game at Royal Liverpool with Mike Harris had no influence on his award. 

Apologies that Vicky and I couldn't be with you all this year, but quarantine rules are there to be obeyed, and everyones safety was ultimately the most important thing.

Cheers
Rich
		
Click to expand...

A very good effort given the circumstances.

I can’t wait for 2021’s venue to be announced


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 12, 2020)

Good to here the event was well sponsored even against the restrictions, and we all look forward to next year. Keep the faith and hope everyone is well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

Great result Richard
Give Vicky a big hug from me 🤗


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 12, 2020)

Excellent result and the usual fantastic support both from those on the day and also those people that couldn't attend but made a contribution of some sort.

Well done everyone and especially to those that gave up a lot of their time so the rest of us could have a great couple of days


----------



## chrisd (Oct 12, 2020)

Whilst Rick's name is always mentioned (and rightly so) no one should forget the magnificent efforts of Richart, Vicky and a host of other helpers who, over the years, have raised this wonderful amount of money for H4H which has helped a good number of our forces heroes.


----------



## Midnight (Oct 12, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great result Richard
Give Vicky a big hug from me 🤗
		
Click to expand...

Her hugs are reserved for me 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 12, 2020)

Midnight said:



			Her hugs are reserved for me 👍🏾👍🏾
		
Click to expand...

FIGHT 😂😂


----------



## Midnight (Oct 12, 2020)

Another cracking sum raised, thank you Rich and all your helpers for all you do in regards to organising this worthy day mate. 👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 25, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			FIGHT 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

RIP Fragger...


----------



## Kraxx68 (Oct 26, 2020)

Awesome amount raised considering the current climate. Great to See Phil awarded the Rick G Trophy, well deserved.  Look forward to next year peeps


----------

